# Artemis Fowl Club



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, I know there's been one before, but it's last post was in early '09, so...

This is a club for people who have read, heard about and enjoy the _Artemis Fowl_ book series. talk about what you will. (and for those who don't know, there is A). a brand new book out entitled _The Atlantis Complex_ and B). there is a music tour callled the Artemis Rocks! show, going on tour soon as well. more info about these can be found on the main site)

Members: 

1.RespectTheBlade


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 19, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> A). a brand new book out entitled _The Atlantis Complex_


:o
I did not know about this! Thanks for sharing.

Thinking back, it's been so long since I read most of the books that I can only remember what happens in about 2/3 of them D:


----------

